# Kann man Festplatten Sata und IDE (bootfähig) in einem PC einsetzen?



## alphon (31. Oktober 2007)

Kann man Festplatten Sata und IDE (bootfähig) in einem PC einsetzen?
Wie packe ich das an ohne das Betriebssystem und meine sonstige Software neu zu installieren?

Der PC hat folgende in folgende Konfektionierung.
*Mainbord *MSI K7N2 Delta2  Platinum mit IDE und 2x Sata 
*Prozessor* AMD Athlon (tm) XP 3000+ 
*Arbeitsspeicher *1,25 GB Speicheraufrüstung auf 3 GB ist vorgesehen.
einfachen Grafikkarte SIS 5598/6326
Sound ist auf dem Mainbord integriert.
1.Festplatten; IDE, Samsung SV8004H  80 GB
C:\ Partition 1 NTFS Bootfähig 37 GB
F:\  Partition 2 NTFS       --        43 GB
2.Festplatten D:\;  IDE, Quantum firepallp LM 20,5 GB für Datensicherung

Betriebsystem; Windows XP Home Edition, Version 5.1.2006 Service Pack 2 mit Update auf dem neusten Stand 

Ich möchte jetzt eine Festplatte (Maxtor Diamondmax 10 300GB)der auf vorhanden Sata-Anschluss nachrüsten. 
Und wie folgt umstellen!
Die Festplatte Sata, 300 GB soll bootfähig werden mit kompletter Kopie bzw. Clon der Festplatte c:  ergänzt werden.
C: und F: soll mit 80GB zu Datensicherung genutzt werden.
D:\ soll weiterhin für Programmsicherung mit 20,5 GB genutzt werden

Wie packe ich das an ohne das Betriebssystem und meine sonstige Software neu zu installieren?
Als Software habe ich für diese Aktion 
Partion Manager 6.01.571 und Acronis True Image 7.1 zur Verfügung.   

alphon


----------



## Breit (6. November 2007)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden:
Du hast BS und Software und anderes auf verscheidenen Partitionen auf Festplatte 1. Willst jetzt auf eine 2. Festplatte umsteigen aber alle Daten (BS, Software, ...) behalten und so weiter machen wie zuvor?


----------



## chmee (10. November 2007)

Bau die neue Festplatte ein, zusätzlich zur alten. Grundsätzlich müsste *True Image* die System-Partition von der alten auf die neue Partition kopieren inklusive Partitionserstellung. Nach einem Neustart ( immer noch nix ausgebaut ) solltest Du mit *PartitionManager* die kopierte Systempartition auf 80GB erweitern können. Wenn das erledigt ist, kannst Du ja mal die alte abstöpseln und schauen, ob das BIOS die neue Festplatte von Selbst erkennt.

mfg chmee


----------

